# Qualcomm DragonBoard 410c, a tiny low-cost development board announced



## saswat23 (Mar 14, 2015)

> Qualcomm has announced DragonBoard 410c, a credit card-sized low-cost development board design based on the 64-bit Snapdragon 410 processor for developers, makers and OEMs. This will support rapid software development and prototyping for commercializing new inventions and products and it is the world’s first high performance, 64-bit capable, low cost ARM based platforms, says the company.
> 
> This can be used in next generation embedded computing and Internet of Everything (IoE) product categories such as robotics, cameras, set-top-boxes, wearables, medical devices, vending machines, building automation, industrial control, digital signage, and casino gaming consoles and much more, according to Qualcomm.
> 
> ...



Another competitor to Raspberry Pi.



*Source: * Qualcomm DragonBoard 410c, a tiny low-cost development board announced


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 14, 2015)

There are lots of competitor...
Comparison of single-board computers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2015)

Compared to DragonBoard, Pi still has got the edge price wise. Dragonboard will not be cheap.


----------



## amjath (Mar 14, 2015)

Also pi2 is officially supported by Windows 10


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 14, 2015)

more competition! good for consumers!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 14, 2015)

Unless the new boards include some groundbreaking features Pi will stay in the lead for it's large content base available being quite mature now.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 14, 2015)

The DragonBoard has more processing power than the Pi2 perhaps.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 15, 2015)

^^ affordability matters most... 
there is more powerful board available than DragonBoard...
just check this link..
Comparison of single-board computers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[20]


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2015)

The windows 10 support is by itself is a big plus for pie 2.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

$hadow said:


> The windows 10 support is by itself is a big plus for pie 2.



That version of windows 10 will *NOT* support applications code for x86 and x64 architecture.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That version of windows 10 will *NOT* support applications code for x86 and x64 architecture.



Whaaat  source please.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Whaaat  source please.


Pi B+ and Pi 2 are ARM v7 devices so they'll support apps coded for ARM v7 architecture while normal PC apps are mostly x86 or x64 coded. Its like not all apps can run on windows RT.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Pi B+ and Pi 2 are ARM v7 devices so they'll support apps coded for ARM v7 architecture while normal PC apps are mostly x86 or x64 coded. Its like not all apps can run on windows RT.



Yeah I googled it later and found out the same. Thanks for input man.


----------

